# Southpaw



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey bud are you going to do another fly swap this year?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I could. If we do, I'd like more firm commitments from people that way some of the people that turn there's in early don't send too many in.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome well I got some ready if you decide too


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd be in for a swap


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

y'all want to do another redfish fly swap, try to do another species, or just tie up whatever you want?


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*fly swap*

I'm up for it, if it happens soon. Getting ready to move and need to pack my tying materials. I vote for tying whatever. I like to see what others are tying.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm game for a fly swap...


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll play


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

I like the whatever catagory.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

I have some Marbled shrimp and some sand fleas and a new baitfish style ready to go!


----------

